# First kitless fountain pen



## Brumar72 (Aug 26, 2021)

This is a prototype, my first bespoke fountain pen.
Olive wood, red acrylic for threads and water buffalo horn for section.
140mm long when capped, 16 grams of weight.
Melamine satin finish. Bock 250 #6.


----------



## CjG78 (Aug 26, 2021)

Your first??? Wow!! That's beautiful. Well done mate


----------



## eteska (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh man. What a first!  I really like it.  How did the horn thread?


----------



## Brumar72 (Aug 26, 2021)

CjG78 said:


> Your first??? Wow!! That's beautiful. Well done mate


Thanks Casey,
This is actually a prototype since i had to figure out how to thread barrel and cap with triple lead treads, and mostly how to deal with wood, I had to make acrylic insertions before starting the pen.
Next step will be using better acrylics, test if buffalo horn is suitable for sections and installing clips!


----------



## Brumar72 (Aug 26, 2021)

eteska said:


> Oh man. What a first!  I really like it.  How did the horn thread?


The horn thread really well, was a pleasure to work with. The only concern is: will it crack? Somebody says yes, some others say no...


----------



## jalbert (Aug 26, 2021)

Brumar72 said:


> The horn thread really well, was a pleasure to work with. The only concern is: will it crack? Somebody says yes, some others say no...


With constant proximity to moisture and ink, cracking is a a virtual certainty. Best to use a stable material like acrylic.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 26, 2021)

Beautiful pen! When it does crack, replace the horn with more durable material. 

If this is your first kitless, you have a bright future in custom pens!


----------



## Brumar72 (Aug 26, 2021)

leehljp said:


> Beautiful pen! When it does crack, replace the horn with more durable material.
> 
> If this is your first kitless, you have a bright future in custom pens!


Thanks a lot Hank, I'll surely follow your hint. I won't sell this one.

Concerning bespoke pens, I think most of pen turners, after making many kit pens, want to try to explore the kitless world: it's a lot of fun and freedom of choices!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 26, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## RichAldrich (Aug 26, 2021)

The red looks great with the olive!  Very nice first!


----------



## magpens (Aug 26, 2021)

Such a beautiful pen !!! . . Thanks for showing !!!! . .  . .


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 26, 2021)

Nicely done.


----------



## TDahl (Aug 27, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Marco, that truly is a gorgeous pen, thr combination of colours really makes it pop.

Len


----------



## Brumar72 (Aug 27, 2021)

Lucky2 said:


> Marco, that truly is a gorgeous pen, thr combination of colours really makes it pop.
> 
> Len


Thanks a lot, Len. I really appreciate.


----------



## Chriscb (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey well turned that man. Good grain alignment on the closed pen and the combination of colours do indeed pop.

Chriscb


----------

